# Baselworld 2017 Hands-on with the New Longines Heritage Novelties



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Longines is one of the largest watch brands in the world, with a diverse product offering that appeals to many different markets. However, over the last decade the category that generates the most interest at Topper Jewelers is the Heritage collection. Each model in the series draws inspiration from a specific Longines historic timepiece. This year we've made the Heritage models the focus of our Longines Baselworld coverage. While there were certainly interesting new models in other collections (e.g. the new Record collection and the VHP high frequency quartz models), here is a look at each of the six new models in the Heritage collection.










_Though not technically a new Heritage model, the *Legend Diver* pictured above is now available on a mesh bracelet - which you can read about right here._

*Flagship Heritage 60th Anniversary*

The one pre-Basel release of the series was the *Flagship Heritage 60th Anniversary*. Like the original, the 60th Anniversary has the same pie-pan shaped dial and applied numerals and indices. However, unlike its source of inspiration, it has also been updated with the L609.3 automatic movement (an ETA 2895-2 base, with 42 hours of reserve). Its case measures 38.5mm.





































Though we only went hands-on with the steel version, this Anniversary edition will be also available in individually-numbered yellow and rose gold variants, each of which limited to a mere 60 pieces. The steel option will have an MSRP of 2,000 and both gold variants are 8,000.

*Heritage 1945*

The Heritage model generating the most buzz during the show, and resulting in the most pre-orders at Topper was the *Heritage 1945*. Interestingly, it was a lost model from 1945 which was rediscovered when Hodinkee founder Ben Clymer wore his personal piece on a tour to the Longines factory. Rediscovery aside, it's a wonderful re-issue of a Longines mid-century classic with an updated 40mm case (as opposed to the 38mm of the original). It faithfully reproduces the feel of the original, with blued hands and brushed rose-champagne dial. It's also fitted to a nubuck leather strap, similar to the one worn by Ben in the Instagram post that inspired its creation.










_It's worth noting that like with the 'Speedy Tuesday' Speedmaster, it's really the first year that our largest brands have directly acknowledged that they are closely following their communities on Instagram for inspiration._



















Like the Flagship above, the 1945 is powered by Longines' L690.3 automatic movement, which is an ETA 2895-2 base (no-date, small seconds) - a slight departure from the manually-wound caliber of the original, but one that perfectly suits this watch for both dress or casual everyday wear. The MSRP of the Heritage 1945 is 1,800.

*Lindbergh Hour Angle*

While 36-40mm watches have been a big Baselworld trend, Longines has added another larger watch this year; the *Lindbergh Hour Angle* - a watch commemorating the 90th anniversary of Charles Lindbergh's transatlantic flight, and an homage to the pilot watch once designed by the aviator himself. This model is a variation of the popular 47.5mm model with a 25mm strap that has been in the collection for a number of years. Like the existing white lacquer dial model, it is a truly vintage-inspired aviator. As such, its dimensions mean it won't be for everyone (which explains why it will be limited to 90 individually-numbered pieces).



















The Lindbergh Hour Angle carries many pilot watch signature elements of that era, like the B-uhr style two-tone dial, the compass-style navigation demarcations, and an oversized crown. What separates this model from the original is the two-tone brushed silver and black dial, matching black bi-directional rotating bezel, and the titanium construction. Longines has also opted to use a larger diameter movement to power the Lindbergh Hour Angle - the L699.2, which is an ETA A07.L01 produced by Valjoux. While many of the larger Longines Heritage models have traditionally featured openable cases, this one doesn't open up. The MSRP of the Lindbergh Hour Angle is 5,250.

*Avigation BigEye*

The remaining entries in the Heritage Collection this season come in chronograph form. That trio begins with the *Avigation BigEye*, a military-inspired column wheel chronograph re-issued from 1971 with pump pushers and luminous arabic numerals. The piece gets its name from the oversized 30-minute register at 3:00 which replicates the legibility of the original, while coming in at a more modern 41mm case size. Powering the Avigation BigEye is Longines' L688 calibre, which is a 27-jewel column-wheel chronograph movement with 54 hours of power reserve. This is the only column wheel chronograph in this year's heritage offering.



















What's neat about this particular design is that the minute counter is a different size than the other two. And usually, when companies deviate from using symmetrical sub-dials, they fully separate the chronograph sub-dials from the second hand of the watch. The MSRP of the Avigation BigEye is 2,625.

*Heritage Chronograph 1940 & Heritage Classic Chronograph*

Finally we have the *Heritage Chronograph 1940* and the *Heritage Classic Chronograph* - both slightly dressier, 41mm chronographs that cull inspiration from Longines classic railway and pocket watches, respectively. In addition to differing subtly in dial presentation, they also differ in movement as well. The Heritage Chronograph 1940's bi-compax layout utilizes Longines' L705 movement (an A07.231 Valgranges base), while the Heritage Classic Chronograph employs the more traditional three-register format (with a discrete small seconds at 9:00) used by the Valijoux 7750. The MSRP for the Heritage Chronograph 1940 and Heritage Classic Chronograph are 2,950 and 2,350, respectively.














































There's plenty to like in Longines' showing this year, and almost certainly something for everyone here - which is your favorite? Want to secure one? Place your pre-order with a deposit by calling Topper or by emailing [email protected].


----------



## bwgrayson1980 (Mar 19, 2017)

Really liking that Big Eye chronograph. Any idea when they will start showing up stateside?


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

So when is the estimated delivery date on them (namely the Flagship that I have the deposit on  )?


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

My personal favorite from this list is the Flagship 60th Anniversary. Beautiful, elegant, simple aesthetic in the right size.


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for your reviews
I like all of them, my favorite is the flagship. Do you have any picture of its case-back?


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

seisnofe said:


> I like all of them, my favorite is the flagship. Do you have any picture of its case-back?


Here you go!










_(Also added to the main thread above)_


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

tmathes said:


> So when is the estimated delivery date on them (namely the Flagship that I have the deposit on  )?


We're still waiting on an official date from Longines, and will update the thread once we have confirmation. We're just as eager as you are to know!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

bwgrayson1980 said:


> Really liking that Big Eye chronograph. Any idea when they will start showing up stateside?


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## MarcoUnkel (Sep 20, 2014)

I love longines

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SHIELD Tablet K1 met Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Longines is quite possibly the most impressive of all the manufacturers at Baselworld 2017.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

robattopper said:


> We're still waiting on an official date from Longines, and will update the thread once we have confirmation. We're just as eager as you are to know!


Thanks Rob. I was guessing around September/October time frame based on when they introduce the VHP line (a video I saw said that one will hit the market in September). They announced the Flagship Heritage in January so I thought they'd have a firm intro date.

Strange they're not saying though, I hope it's not as late as some of Omega's previous offerings. If it is, well, not much either of us can do about it. Maybe it'll be a Christmas present to myself.  Hopefully Christmas 2017.....


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

dantan said:


> Longines is quite possibly the most impressive of all the manufacturers at Baselworld 2017.


Agree - everyone might have been talking about Omega at the show, but Longines put in a super solid effort. That 1945 is just stupidly good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justwatches (Dec 8, 2014)

The flagship piece is such I a classic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justwatches (Dec 8, 2014)

The flagship piece is such a classic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

All great Longines pieces!!


----------

